# Reloading



## Javelina (Feb 23, 2010)

I'm looking at reloading 22-250 rounds how many time can you reload shells? I just want to se if it worth buying everything and make it back in the end over all doing it myself. Thanks Tony


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

If you set the dies up right then they should last 5-10 reloads without any problem, it cost less per round so you will shoot more and better.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 14, 2010)

Javelina,
How long the brass lasts will depend on how hot you load them. Moderate reloads should last you 8 to 12 reloads before the brass starts showing signs of stress and need to be replaced.

Reasons for reloading vs. factory ammo:
* Improved accuracy
* No changes in the rifle's P.O.I.
* No ammo changes by the factory. Once you have a load worked up, you'll always have that load and won't have to worry about Lot numbers or different batches of ammo that doesn't work in your rifle.
* More bullet choices.
* Options to change/improve accuracy ie. different powders, different bullet weights, different primers, etc.

You can get as picky as you like with reloading, to get better and better accuracy. However, there will be a point that you may have to make some changes to the rifle to get better accuracy..., but not always. A trigger can greatly improve accuracy.

Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

After I reload brass 4 or 5 times, I will inspect them under a lighted magnifier for stress cracks and any sign of pressure problems and primer pocket deformation. I agree that you should be able to load quality brass up to 10 times. However, like anything manmade there can be defects in a random piece of brass. I use the lighted magnifier because I have found stress cracks on the neck and shoulder that I could not see with the naked eye. Having said that, reloading will not only save money and improve accuracy, it provides, for me at least, another way to enjoy the sport.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

If I were going to buy one brand of brass, it would probably be Hornady. For the price IMO it is probably one of the best. However, I load Remington, Federal and Winchester most of the time. I would say for me they are all pretty close in quality with a slight edge to Winchester. JMO


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

Hassell
I reload all of my ammo,all calibers---I perfer winchester brass


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

The place that the brass get the thinnest is down toward the base there will be a line that shows up and that is were the case head come apart. I have found that a wire stuck down the neck to the bottom edge and the area can be felt when it starts to thin out, before it gets to a failure stage. This is caused by the head space being set short on the brass and the chamber with a long head space. Most of the loading manuals have the information in them read and heed.


----------



## Javelina (Feb 23, 2010)

Thanks for all the replys they are helpfull.
Tony


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 7, 2010)

Ten times case usage is asking a lot, but Hornady and Remington brass can supply such a request. Primer Pocket deterioration is the most notable regarding brass failure. Split brass comes way after pocket looseness, in general. Once split, however, that brass case is DONE, so don't ever load split brass!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I whole-heartedly agree with all of the above posts. If you do reload buy a good manual or two and follow them, not just powder and bullets but primers and case lengths, ALL the components. And don't be afraid to ask for advice.


----------

